# Metra Axxess ASWC adapter HELP - MKV Jetta GLI



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Vehicle:: 2006 VW Jetta GLI with full MFD and steering wheel controls
Head unit:: Pioneer AVH P3200DVD
Steering adapter:: Metra Axxess ASWC

Ok, I have a Pioneer AVH P3200DVD and i had originally installed the Metra Axxess ASWC adapter so that I could use my steering wheel controls. Well the booklet said that it is auto detection, so once i got it installed, i tried it out and all of the steering wheel buttons worked, BUT using the track up/down would also scroll through the MFD, not separately and vice versa - try to scroll through the MFD and it would change the tracks. Well I disconnected it for the time being until I find some help on it. Th way that I want it set up is like it would be with the stock radio -- when the temp is on the MFD, the up/down buttons scroll through only the MFD. when you push the menu button, the track info is displayed and then the up/down buttons allow you to scroll through the tracks and not change the MFD. Is there a way to manually set up the controls? Can anyone provide me with more detailed instructions on this set up? It would be much appreciated... Videos, pictures, instructions - all are welcome..


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Everything you need to program it w auto detect (pushing up on volume during auto detect mode - did you do that? And how to manually program it is in the owners /installation manual) it doesn't really get any simpler than that sorry.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> Everything you need to program it w auto detect (pushing up on volume during auto detect mode - did you do that? And how to manually program it is in the owners /installation manual) it doesn't really get any simpler than that sorry.


Yeah I did the volume up on detection....


----------



## dougfalk (Apr 14, 2009)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Vehicle:: 2006 VW Jetta GLI with full MFD and steering wheel controls
> Head unit:: Pioneer AVH P3200DVD
> Steering adapter:: Metra Axxess ASWC
> 
> Ok, I have a Pioneer AVH P3200DVD and i had originally installed the Metra Axxess ASWC adapter so that I could use my steering wheel controls. Well the booklet said that it is auto detection, so once i got it installed, i tried it out and all of the steering wheel buttons worked, BUT using the track up/down would also scroll through the MFD, not separately and vice versa - try to scroll through the MFD and it would change the tracks. Well I disconnected it for the time being until I find some help on it. Th way that I want it set up is like it would be with the stock radio -- when the temp is on the MFD, the up/down buttons scroll through only the MFD. when you push the menu button, the track info is displayed and then the up/down buttons allow you to scroll through the tracks and not change the MFD. Is there a way to manually set up the controls? Can anyone provide me with more detailed instructions on this set up? It would be much appreciated... Videos, pictures, instructions - all are welcome..


 I'm driving a 2009 VW CC and I have the EXACT same problem. I'm not sure what to do. The right side of the steering wheel controls both the radio and the MFD. Mine auto detected so i would think it should function properly. The only thing that the Axxess ASWC gives me is volume, seek/change track, and mute. Not sure if it's worth it. 

I'm using the Pioneer X930BT. 

Did you find out how to fix it?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

dougfalk said:


> I'm driving a 2009 VW CC and I have the EXACT same problem. I'm not sure what to do. The right side of the steering wheel controls both the radio and the MFD. Mine auto detected so i would think it should function properly. The only thing that the Axxess ASWC gives me is volume, seek/change track, and mute. Not sure if it's worth it.
> 
> I'm using the Pioneer X930BT.
> 
> Did you find out how to fix it?


 No, I never did get it fixed, I just disconnected the steering controls for now... I bought a connects2 harness but haven't installed it yet, but I have tried everything with the metra and couldn't get it to work individually like the stock controls. So steering controls now are set up only to function the MFD


----------

